# Sally's mantis thread start 05/13



## sally

I am starting a thread for my mantid collection finally. I am not a photo expert so nothing fancy lol. Tenodera sinensis L2 





Blepharopsis mendica

Stagmomantis californica 

He looks like he is flipping me off lol

next up Hymenopus coronatus



Idolomantis diabolica 

 Rhombodera stalli Sweeny


----------



## Precarious

Nice collection.


----------



## SilentDeviL

Nice Sally Keep it up ... I use my post as Diary of my mantis keeping ...


----------



## OctoberRainne

Man you've got some good ones now,good luck with them


----------



## agent A

Love the cali!


----------



## ladygigi

Some interesting looking mantises. Before this forum I never realized just how many species of mantids there are. They are all so unique. Some of them must be rather difficult to care for though tool I am lucky that the ones I have are so easily kept and maintained. Now all I've gotta do is figure out how to take decent pictures of them! LOL Good luck with all of your various species of mantids!


----------



## dgerndt

What pretty mantises! You've got a nice collection going.


----------



## Coneja

Nice, Sally! I really like the little one flipping you off!  And that first pic's adorable too, with the little Chinese peaking over your hand.

I want to make a thread like this someday, but I've only got two mantids right now... Anyway, looking forward to additions to your photo collection!


----------



## sally

New Mantises 05/30/13 Theopropus elegans 



Phyllocrania parodoxa 



Deroplatys lobata 



stagmomantis californica 



Tenodera sinensis enjoying a butter worm 







Idolomantis diabolica thinking very hard lol


----------



## ladygigi

sally said:


> New Mantises 05/30/13 Theopropus elegans
> 
> 
> 
> Phyllocrania parodoxa
> 
> 
> 
> Deroplatys lobata
> 
> 
> 
> stagmomantis californica
> 
> 
> 
> Tenodera sinensis enjoying a butter worm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idolomantis diabolica thinking very hard lol


These are GREAT Sally! :tt1: You are also good at taking pictures. How neat to have such a variety and be able to experience the different personalities, behaviors, and such. ^_^ That's awesome, and I'm jealous! &lt;_&lt; LOL :lol:


----------



## sally

Thanks


----------



## sally




----------



## sally

June 16, 2013 Blepharopsis mendica male (pretty sure ) 

 and female 

 Rhombodera Stalli Sweeny 

 Deroplatys Lobata 

 Polyspilota graffini 

 Stagmomantis californica Green and brown 



 Tenodera sinensis 

 Snow white


----------



## sally

Blepharopsis mendica male molts to adult


----------



## fercho ing

nice collection (i'm jealous)


----------



## sally

fercho ing said:


> nice collection (i'm jealous)


Thanks


----------



## sally

Update July1, 2013 New additions Hierodula bipapilla 

 Both male and female Stagmos molted to adult on the same night  

 

 I held the 8 week old Rhombodera Stalli ooth up to the light....I think eyes? I would be thrilled if this hatched. It was so small I didn't think it was fertile ,here's hoping I was wrong :} 

 Pretty male Ghostie

 I did find one of the released T sinensis molting outside Yay


----------



## sally

Update 7/6 Mendicas mated  The T sinensis girls molted to adult Cute H bipapilla The girls found a grasshopper in the house lol


----------



## wuwu

Beautiful collection. Hope you get a lot of mendica babies!


----------



## agent A

awwww!!! how'd u get the cali female to be green??


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> awwww!!! how'd u get the cali female to be green??


Lol, she came that way as a nymph and stayed green as an Adult. Same exact conditions as the brown girl.


----------



## sally

7/16/20013 Mated the Stagmomantis brown girl and my little brown male a few days ago. They connected for around 8 hours. Still waiting on an ooth from momma to be Blepharopsis m. my green stagmo female wasn't ready to mate yet so I removed my male fast lol. The first of the female Orchids molted to adult successfully, Yay!! The T sinensis girls need some males so I am bringing them outside a lot hoping for some males to show up. I think it is way to early, but still worth a try  Sweeny, my little old golden male Rhombodera stalli lost his back feet. He is still eating and moving around a lot, but I think his time is getting near....


----------



## sally

07/18/20013 I couldn't figure out why my B mendica mated female wasn't laying oothecae....... lol she was just great at hiding them, found 4, Yay!! She is very temperamental, heavy on the mental part  

 The griffins are getting big. I love the blue eyes on this boy.

 The Green Stagmo cal girl mated today, hoping for the safety of my cute little male


----------



## agent A

nice! my male cali molted while I was away but his wings are a total mess :lol:


----------



## Jinx

Great pictures! I love the big beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## sally

Jinx said:


> Great pictures! I love the big beautiful blue eyes!


Thank you!


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> nice! my male cali molted while I was away but his wings are a total mess :lol:


Oh noooo. I am sure he will be able to mate anyway


----------



## sally

My brown stagmomantis californica wanted to mate again.....now I will never get to sleep. She is the really agressive one who displays and nips me everytime I handle her. I don't want her to eat my cute little male so I will prob be up all night now worrying lol. How different the green female is. She never displays and never bites or pinches.


----------



## sally

7/30/2013 Remated the green Stagmo cali girl (the sweet one) Snow white the Orchid mantis molted to adult, Creos now L3, Taumantis L3 , H bipapilla male (I think) Sweeny old man still kicking  My other Orchid girl is pretty green...

















 The deadleafs are getting big also I will take pics of them next time


----------



## agent A

my unmated cali gal seems very mentally unstable

maybe shes still too young


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> my unmated cali gal seems very mentally unstable
> 
> maybe shes still too young


 Maybe she is like my brown female, she is the most unstable, mean little thing lol. I still give her honey, and she eats it displaying the whole time


----------



## sally

07/31/2013 Received Theopropus elegans female and Hymenopus coronatus male today! T elegans mating successful (only 40 minutes though)


----------



## sally

August 1, 2013 Butterworm day! It is a Deadleaf block party.

 

 Almost everyone loves worms.... Not the Orchids or B mendicas though...



 My male griffin molted to adult. Look at those loooong antennae, and pretty wings.

 

 Cute little Orchid male&lt;3


----------



## Jinx

I need to start finding other foods for my Ghosts and Chinese Mantis to eat. I feel like they're getting a little burnt out on the fruit flies (probably not though). They're so cute cradling and noming on their Butterworms.


----------



## sally

8/9/2013 All the griffins have molted to adult. 

 They are a mix of gray and dusty purple camo

 One of the newly hatched B mendicas molted to L2 

 The Orchids won't cooperate with mating lol .


----------



## scytheclaw

awesome collection,definately like the elegans


----------



## mutrok4040

love the photos


----------



## sally

August 12, 2013 update.... All the griffins are adult now. I just can't get over the antennae on my male  

 The Blephs have turned L2 and are looking more like their elders...

 The H bipapilla female is growing great. The male is waiting patiently for her to grow up  

 The taus are getting big too.

 The girls love, love, love the Orchid female. She really needs to start mating now...


----------



## sally

8/14/13 Finally!! Orchid mating success


----------



## devetaki9

All of them are so beautiful!!! &lt;3


----------



## sally

devetaki9 said:


> All of them are so beautiful!!! &lt;3


Thank you!!


----------



## sally

2 New B mendica hatch!! 1st one has only 4, second one over 30 so far!! The creos are getting big now...



No ooths yet from T elegans or Orchids. Sweeny is so cute and getting so old.

 The B mendica female ate her sub adult sister... She is mating again now


----------



## bobericc

lol just seen your mating H.coronatus AND T.elegans!

what a great achievement as both those species have major sexual dimorphisms and breeding is the toughest part of keeping those two species. hope your proud, and they lay many ooths, make sure you incubate those properly!


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> lol just seen your mating H.coronatus AND T.elegans!
> 
> what a great achievement as both those species have major sexual dimorphisms and breeding is the toughest part of keeping those two species. hope your proud, and they lay many ooths, make sure you incubate those properly!


Thank you! I am waiting for the ooths to be laid... The girls are fussy and I am trying to make the environment correct so they will lay


----------



## ismart

Wow! Great job! :clap: unk:


----------



## agent A

did your cali lay yet?


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> did your cali lay yet?


 Yes both the green and brown girls did. No hatches yet.....


----------



## sally

8/192013 T elegans laid her first ootheca


----------



## sally

Auugust 25, 2013 The first of the D lobatas molted to adult. It is a male, but he thinks he is pretending to be a stick of course,lol

 

 My mated Orchid laid her 1st ooth


----------



## MandellaMandy123

What a cute little stick you have!  Oh, that's a mantis? I'd never have guessed!


----------



## Termite48

Sally: I will also be mating Orchids soon. I have a few questions regarding your recent experience with this issue. How long did your Orchids stay coupled in the mating process? Did the female attempt to decapitate the male? Did you keep them otherwise in separate rooms? Did it take an increase in temperature to finally get them to go for it?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## sally

Rich S said:


> Sally: I will also be mating Orchids soon. I have a few questions regarding your recent experience with this issue. How long did your Orchids stay coupled in the mating process? Did the female attempt to decapitate the male? Did you keep them otherwise in separate rooms? Did it take an increase in temperature to finally get them to go for it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich


My first attempt in Feb. was with Alice and Frankenweenie. He jumped right on and they connected for many hours. I could not get her to lay. She became eggbound and died  I sent FW to NY. This time My male jumped on and was only connected for 45 mins. When I tried again they remained connected for 5 or so hours. She laid her ooth  now to see if it hatches. I am trying to get her sister to mate, no dice. She is calling and very gravid but he is not interested. I do keep him in another room. I am trying again today. I Used high humidity (75 %) and temps about 80 to 85 F for the mating. I always use the fan with the wind blowing on them. When I was trying to get her to lay, she was acting fussy, I used soil, and put real foliage in her container. I am new to this too, so hopefully we can see what is effective  Oh, and I upped the humidity a little to get her to lay....


----------



## Termite48

Sally: Thanks alot for sharing your experiences with this amazing species. If it were really easy and there were oothecae hatching left and right, it would take away some of the challenge and everyone would be an Orchid breeder. The oothecae would sell for $20 and there would cease to be the wonder about the species. In my humble opinion. the beauty of the species is not when they are adults, but when they are in the middle stages of development and up to the adult state. I will be experiencing the mating process soon. I had experiences this several years ago, when I was in the hobby the first time. I did get matings and did get ooth production, but without a hatch. This time with some more tools available and the help such as you are sharing, hopefully there will be hatching oothecae.

Thanks again,

Rich Sekerman in SoCal


----------



## sally

8/27/2013 The Polyspilota griffinii pair connected today


----------



## devetaki9

!!!!! Grats Sally!!


----------



## sally

*/29/2013. Tried to mate my 2nd Orchid girl again. My male is just not interested in her at all.....I took Snow white outside where she enjoyed some bees. Sweeny received a soft, handmade mantid blanket from Sticky


----------



## hibiscusmile

you have to stop spoiling them girls. mine will be jealous :stuart:


----------



## sally

9/3/2013 Rhombodera stalli "Sweeny" died today  He was a beautiful golden nymph that became a pale green when he was an adult. My male Orchid Frankenweenie2 gave his life to the greater good yesterday, now I am hoping the ootheca hatches so his offspring may live on. The T sinensis girls are loving outside... Here is hoping they attract a mate  I received beautiful new Rhombodera cf valida nymphs last week. Polyspilota female laid her first ooth. The deadleaf girls are now sub adult. Waiting on the H bipapilla female to molt to adult. More Stagmo cali ooths laid. Ghost female is waiting patiently for her man to grow up,lol. T elegans needs to lay another ootheca she is really gravid. And then there is the B mendicas,lol. They mated yet again... and she is still laying ooths, wow very prolific momma  cicada treat...

 Poor Frankenweenie2....

 The Creos and Taus are growing fast too


----------



## sally

RIP


----------



## Sticky

Im so sorry Sweeny is gone. I know you loved him very much. Will you bury him with his blanket?


----------



## sally

Sticky said:


> Im so sorry Sweeny is gone. I know you loved him very much. Will you bury him with his blanket?


No, I am saving it for the others when they get old


----------



## devetaki9

So sorry you lost Sweeney  /hug


----------



## devetaki9

How did you make that blanket?


----------



## sally

devetaki9 said:


> How did you make that blanket?


Sticky made it for Sweeny out of alpaca wool. She pulled the fibers as well. It is very soft and repels water nicely


----------



## sally

9/8/13 I took the D lobatas outside today  

 She has a scary face on her ....

 The T elegans laid ooth #2.


----------



## bobericc

Lol that is a scary face :#


----------



## Sticky

Sally gave me some of her Mendecas in return for Sweenies blanket. They are really cute. I put Patty in a box with her blanket . I will bury her with it when I get my fall bulbs for my garden.

If anyone is interested in a blanket/bed for thier oldest mantis let me know. I spin only nateral fibers that are undyed.


----------



## devetaki9

I am going to need a few of them Sticky  beautiful mantis Sally


----------



## sally

9/10/2013 The first of the Creobroter sp molted to adult, he has a lot of pink color  

 Moths have become a nighttime ritual. They LOVE moths. Also cicadas, the T sinensis and the P grifinii especially 

 Alice the 2nd just chillin outside in the sun. She is currently unmated but a mate is coming next week. Hopefully she will not kill this one :/

 Every night when I go out to collect moths I see Katy


----------



## sally

My mated orchid laid her 2nd ooth


----------



## devetaki9

Grats on the ooth Sally!!


----------



## Extrememantid

All beutiful mantid's. I especially love the one flipping you off  haha


----------



## sally

9/16/2013 T elegans ooth started hatching... only one so far :0 

 Ghost male molted to adult.. Now my female ghost will be so happy. Today 9/16 the rest are hatching YAY  Only four more last night.


----------



## bobericc

Congrats on the hatch!

Hope they do well again for you


----------



## sally

It took two days but.... they are here  

 The rest of the T elegans whoohoo. Little dude did his job


----------



## Sticky

They are wonderful!


----------



## sally

9/27/2013 First hymenopus coronatus ooth laid 8/27 is hatching!!!! My first ever Orchid hatch from my breeding.  There are only 4, so I am hoping more will come later.....


----------



## devetaki9

Exciting!!!! Grats


----------



## sally

10/01/2013 The one Creo pair mated. T elegans laid another ooth. Griffin laid another ooth. Both Stagmo cali girls laid another ooth. The Chinese girl laid another ooth. The deadleaf girls molted to adult. I received some hierodula majuscula nymphs. I love the golden color of this H maj...

 Here are some Deroplatys lobata pics 

 

 The shields are getting big ( my fav. sp.) 

 First hatch of B mendicas are getting big. My papa B mendica male died ...here is his son, a handsome little devil....

 

 Taumantis, so pretty,


----------



## devetaki9

The first Deroplatys pic looks like Count Dracula ^.^


----------



## bobericc

Great progress did any more hymenopus squeeze out the ooth?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Great progress did any more hymenopus squeeze out the ooth?


Only 5 nymphs from that big ooth. They only mated for 40 mins though. I remated her for hours after she laid that ooth and she laid a nice big one in sept. so hopefully there will be more babies in that one. I am trying to do some more mating this week


----------



## SilentDeviL

Nice Sally Keep it up


----------



## twolfe

sally said:


> 9/27/2013 First hymenopus coronatus ooth laid 8/27 is hatching!!!! My first ever Orchid hatch from my breeding.  There are only 4, so I am hoping more will come later.....


Sally (patty),

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you. This is one species I've failed to breed.

Keep up the good work!

Tammy


----------



## sally

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Sally (patty),
> 
> Congratulations! I'm so excited for you. This is one species I've failed to breed.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Tammy


. Thanks you so much! I really appreciate the encouragement  ,


----------



## sally

My mated Orchid laid her third ooth today. She mated 2 times with my original male. She currently is boycotting being remated,lol. I will try again this week. My Creos mated, lost 2 males in the process  I have a feeling I better obtain some more male D lobatas..... My boy just doesn't have a clue,lol


----------



## devetaki9

They are beautiful  My Oxyopsis didn't seem to have a clue either but there is always next year and I can just enjoy them this season


----------



## sally

Update 10/09 My 1st generation B mendicas are starting to molt to adult  The Orchid nymphs are turning white and pink. I hope the other ooths hatch because I only have the 5 from the first ooth. My females still are unreceptive to the new lil man. I finally got my male D lobata interested in the girls but no connection as of yet...



 The T elegans are getting bigger  

 I found a mating pair of T sinensis in the yard. brought them in and they mated all night. I tried to mate him with another girl I found in the yard  She got him. I wasn't fast enough. I lost a T elegans in the bug room... at least there are enough fflys and escapee houseflies for her to eat. I hope I find her soon. I don't mind the flies, but the escapee bumble bees are kinda scary, lol


----------



## devetaki9

Sorry about the boy  I will cross my fingers for the escapee to be found safe!


----------



## sally

devetaki9 said:


> Sorry about the boy  I will cross my fingers for the escapee to be found safe!


thanks, found her today


----------



## bobericc

Great stuff, hope your able to do it all again with hymenopus and theopropus. That's very successful


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Great stuff, hope your able to do it all again with hymenopus and theopropus. That's very successful


Thanks!! I am hoping on some more hatches soon....


----------



## sally

This little B mendica is the only green nymph out of 4 or so hatches


----------



## Danny.

How are the Idolos doing?


----------



## sally

Danny. said:


> How are the Idolos doing?


. My lonely little Idolo female died last month  I now have an Idolo ooth..... I hope I get a hatch.


----------



## sally

Introducing my 1st, 1st generation male


----------



## twolfe

Very nice and a big congratulations. He is a pretty green already.


----------



## sally

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Very nice and a big congratulations. He is a pretty green already.


. Thanks, Tammy. I am thrilled my first 2 babies to become adult are a female and a male


----------



## twolfe

sally said:


> . Thanks, Tammy. I am thrilled my first 2 babies to become adult are a female and a male


That is great! And if you posted your photos in the order they were taken, that means your female was a little ahead of your male. I don't think you could have timed that more perfectly. How long did you wait before you took those photos? Both of your adults are very green. Was one of them the green nymph? In my 2.5 years with this species, I've only had 3 - 4 green nymphs. So, they are special to me.


----------



## sally

Tammy Wolfe said:


> That is great! And if you posted your photos in the order they were taken, that means your female was a little ahead of your male. I don't think you could have timed that more perfectly. How long did you wait before you took those photos? Both of your adults are very green. Was one of them the green nymph? In my 2.5 years with this species, I've only had 3 - 4 green nymphs. So, they are special to me.


 I posted them right away so they are abt 1 week apart. The green nymph is from the 3 rd hatch, just a baby still.  Out of all the hatches it is the only green nymph. I separated it quickly, lol. I really haven't had an issue with cannibalism though.


----------



## aNisip

Hey Sally this is a great thread! Keep it up!  

P.S. I have four h coronatus ooths from two females that were mated multiple times...however I'm starting to give up on them as its been 4+ months since their lay date.... I don't kno what I did wrong, howd u incubate them?

And ill send you a pm abt lobata and t elegans...


----------



## twolfe

AndrewNisip said:


> Hey Sally this is a great thread! Keep it up!
> 
> P.S. I have four h coronatus ooths from two females that were mated multiple times...however I'm starting to give up on them as its been 4+ months since their lay date.... I don't kno what I did wrong, howd u incubate them?
> 
> And ill send you a pm abt lobata and t elegans...


Sorry to hear that Andrew. That keeps happening to me. I mated one female with four different males, and she laid ooths on a regular basis. I asked that question on the Facebook page and validated that I'm incubating them correctly. I always gave up on my ooths after a couple of months, but didn't someone on this forum say that they had a 4 month old ooth hatch?


----------



## sally

I incubated the Orchid ooths at 80 f in the day and 73 or 74 f at night. I am still waiting on my 2nd hatch, fingers crossed. Out of the two females, only one would mate... The other girl will not mate and has only laid a very small ooth. She eats well, and seems healthy, but is really set on not mating, lol. It is amazing how different they are. Now I am going to try the D lobatas....hoping for the best. I am still waiting on the 2nd ooth of the T Elegans to hatch. My Stagmo Cali ooths have not yet hatched. My Creos mated and now there is an ooth  Ironically, my mated female ghost is taking really long to lay her ooth. I am trying to hatch an Idolo ooth, I hope it is fertile  All in all my very favorite by far are the Shields.....


----------



## aNisip

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Sorry to hear that Andrew. That keeps happening to me. I mated one female with four different males, and she laid ooths on a regular basis. I asked that question on the Facebook page and validated that I'm incubating them correctly. I always gave up on my ooths after a couple of months, but didn't someone on this forum say that they had a 4 month old ooth hatch?


Yeah, the other andrew (branciskia) said his hatched after like 4-5 months...


----------



## twolfe

sally said:


> I incubated the Orchid ooths at 80 f in the day and 73 or 74 f at night. I am still waiting on my 2nd hatch, fingers crossed. Out of the two females, only one would mate... The other girl will not mate and has only laid a very small ooth. She eats well, and seems healthy, but is really set on not mating, lol. It is amazing how different they are. Now I am going to try the D lobatas....hoping for the best. I am still waiting on the 2nd ooth of the T Elegans to hatch. My Stagmo Cali ooths have not yet hatched. My Creos mated and now there is an ooth  Ironically, my mated female ghost is taking really long to lay her ooth. I am trying to hatch an Idolo ooth, I hope it is fertile  All in all my very favorite by far are the Shields.....


That happens with the Orchids. It seems like a shame that we can't breed all of the females. I wonder what it is about this species. I wish we could figure it out. I was so happy with my last attempt when both of my females readily mated with multiple males. But I knew it was a bad sign when one of them laid irregular ooths on an infrequent basis. It's the other female that baffles me because everything looked good. I remember hearing about a surplus of Orchid nymphs years ago. So many were attempting to breed them last year that I really expected that to happen, but it didn't. They are still expensive and sell quickly when someone offers them. Perhaps we need to learn more about their natural environment.

sally/Pat...I just looked at your join date. You have done well for only being in this hobby for a year, and some of the species you have had success with are more challenging.

We both have our forum anniversaries this month. I photographed my first mantis on October 4, 2010 in Texas and joined the forum later that month on October 27, 2010. Sometimes I still feel like a newbie, but in this hobby, people come and go all the time. Perhaps I'll soon be considered an oldtimer.

Good luck with your D. lobatas! My male died before my female was ready. So, I'm just enjoying my female as a pet.


----------



## sally

The Orchid babies are getting big. Still not a second hatch yet... I won't give up hope  I can't believe "she" ( I think ) took on this bbfly already...

 I think I have all girls. I am really bad at sexing Orchids until they get a little bigger, lol. I can't even tell by the leg petals...


----------



## sally

Today the D lobata male finally connected to one of the girls  I am surprised that the lobatas were so challenging ( for me ) to mate. I went through 2 males  

 The T elegans are getting big 

 Hopefully my green ghost will lay some ooths 

 First Tau to molt to adult 

 I have the 1st generation b mendicas starting to become adult from the first hatch  . The D lobatas connected for over 12 hrs. I got him off of her as soon as they were done. He is safe


----------



## Lannister

To those having problems with breeding and infertile ootheca with the orchids - may I ask what diet you've got them on? And if you have them on a controlled day/night cycle?


----------



## sally

Lannister said:


> To those having problems with breeding and infertile ootheca with the orchids - may I ask what diet you've got them on? And if you have them on a controlled day/night cycle?


. Yes to the day and night cycle. When my girls were mating and laying ooths I was lucky to have bumble bees, moths, and I fed blue bottle flies. The favorites were the bumble bees for sure. They would easily eat 2 or 3 huge bees a day + flies and moths


----------



## Extrememantid

I've heard pollen and honey is essencial for flower mantids to be healthy.. Maybe it has something to do with the breeding problems ppl have?


----------



## Lannister

Any particular lighting spectrum? Is the day/night cycle reflective of what they would be experiencing at that stage in their native range? How about water - are you just getting it from the tap? If I recall correctly (I raised carnivorous plants for a while) orchids happen to require rather pristine (distilled) water as well, so perhaps the same can be said for the mantis. Sorry for the interrogation! Haha.


----------



## sally

I use tap water cause we have well water. No chemicals and safe to drink for humans, so hopefully ok for mantids  The lighting I use is 12 hrs daylight bulbs, 12 hours nighttime bulbs. Temp change from 80 to 85 depending on position in the bugroom daytime to 70 to 75 at night. I also use heatlamps and a humidifier and I manually offer water and mist.


----------



## devetaki9

Those b mendicas are beautiful


----------



## sally

First ever Creobroter sp. hatch


----------



## bobericc

Haven't seen any creos around in a while!

Did you get a good number?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Haven't seen any creos around in a while!
> 
> Did you get a good number?


 About 30 so far


----------



## sally

Ok another Creobroter hatch. Lots and lots of Creos, lol.


----------



## devetaki9

Nice!!!! Congratulations


----------



## sally

devetaki9 said:


> Nice!!!! Congratulations


Thanks! I love the little Creos  This was my fist one ever Cleopatra


----------



## devetaki9

Omg sooo cute!!!


----------



## sally

11/20 The first male T elegans molted to adult. His brothers are almost there. The male nymphs are a nice pink and green color.

 The R valida are much bigger than I expected.

 I love the hierodula majuscula coloring. most are green and red, but I have one little male that is a rusty color. 

 

 I did end up with 2 female Orchid nymphs and 1 male. I have a pretty peach colored Taumantis


----------



## sally

Rhomboders valida male and female both molted to adult  

 The male is really blue.


----------



## sally

Taumantis male molted to adult, yay!! 

 The Rhombo is a pretty good size.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

Thats what my tao looks like too


----------



## sally

Deroplatys lobata laid her 1st fertile(hopefully  )ootheca

 Trying with the Taus mating, nothing yet,

 He is still a little young,but she is def ready


----------



## nirotorin

Congratulations! Hopefully it will hatch for you.


----------



## sally

Just received my Heterochaeta Mantids. They are really active.

 

 

 Orchid females are growing fast.

 Just some pics of my current favorite atm 

 And his brother is a greener version


----------



## nirotorin

Very nice looking mantids. Congrats on getting that Heterochaeta. It's pretty interesting looking.


----------



## sally

Received some Miomantis binotata and some Pseudocreobrotra Wahlbergii today  

 Really excited. All the Rhombos are adult but 1 male and 1 female. The Heterochaeta survived an almost disastrous molt, whew. What a great day


----------



## DinehCaveman

one of my chaetas didn't get it's head or raptorial arms out of the exoskeleton on the L4 molt, very disheartening to see a U shaped mantid . It's siblings made it fine and now one is L7 and is male according to Yen's posts on chaeta sexing.


----------



## sally

DinehCaveman said:


> one of my chaetas didn't get it's head or raptorial arms out of the exoskeleton on the L4 molt, very disheartening to see a U shaped mantid . It's siblings made it fine and now one is L7 and is male according to Yen's posts on chaeta sexing.


 I just had my cat mantis molt in my hand. I was freaking out. He fell but I got to him right away. He is ok. I am sorry abt yours. It is so awful when a mismolt happens.


----------



## Extrememantid

Congrats on the rhombo's! I thought you had stalii? Did it turn out to be valida? I love mine.. 3 of em just molted to L4


----------



## sally

Extrememantid said:


> Congrats on the rhombo's! I thought you had stalii? Did it turn out to be valida? I love mine.. 3 of em just molted to L4


I had stalli last summer. Now I have the valida  I love them also! And my girls aren't to temperamental so I can handle them easily. My stalli female was a biter and a pincher,lol


----------



## sally

I had Stalli before, now Validas.


----------



## sally

T elegans 1st generation female molted to adult. I can't post pics for some reason.... Hatch of unicorns


----------



## SilentDeviL

Congratz om hatch oh ya ~~~!


----------



## sally

The first attempt at mating Rhombodera validas. She was calling so I thought I would try it. 1st male not ready yet. 2nd male right to it. I didn't witness the connection, so I will try again as well. He survived the night


----------



## sally

Sealed the deal!


----------



## sally

Some random shots of the mantids...

 New adult female H majuscula. She beat the males to adult  

 Old lady mama Orchid. 

 My heterochaeta male needs a mate soon....


----------



## GhostYeahX

very nice  I love the elegans


----------



## sally

1st generation Theropropus elegans mating success


----------



## sally

T elegans update. She ate him  I made sure she was not hungry. She refused all her food and wouldn't even take the honey. They mated for over 5 hours....The last check in I saw only wings. Rip little elegans. And, some good news....My 1st mated valida female laid a whopper of an ooth today


----------



## Extrememantid

Congrats on the ooth!


----------



## sally

Another Creobroter sp hatch


----------



## PlayingMantis

Congrats!


----------



## sally

One of the Creos from the first hatch has beautiful pink and green colors. 

 . All the others are a pretty black and green. 

 The Miomantis binotatta are still so tiny  

 Some of the Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii have lost the dark black coloring. I love the way the wiggle their little bums.


----------



## sally

The Deroplatys lobata ooth laid on Nov. 25 hatched today  Just 12. My 1st gen of lobatas. 

 They are big nymphs.


----------



## GhostYeahX

WOW congratz! what is the total hatch count


----------



## sally

GhostYeahX said:


> WOW congratz! what is the total hatch count


 Still holding at 12. Hopefully more later


----------



## Extrememantid

Yay! That's good.. Good luck with them


----------



## bobericc

Hope many more lobata comr your way

Do you have anymore male theos?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Hope many more lobata comr your way
> 
> Do you have anymore male theos?


 Yes I have 3 male T's. They are pretty old but my other 2 girls are almost ready to mate so fingers crossed


----------



## nirotorin

Awesome, congratulations! Such cute, sinister looking babies.lol


----------



## SilentDeviL

Keep up the good work


----------



## kobelu3

U r really making progress here! Wish I would become just like u! Only reason is, I live in an Asian family and they don't really like my buggies... *sigh* life sometimes is very difficult. ;c Keep up the great work here though, I REAALY enjoy ur collection and ur photos too! &lt;3


----------



## sally

Successfully mated 2nd pair of T elegans


----------



## sally

Heterochaeta male molted to adult. Looks good, but the wings are fluffy.....

 I love the colors on the Hierodula majuscula


----------



## sally

2nd pair of Rhombodera valida mated today. 6 hours so far.


----------



## sally

!st attempt mating Hierodula majuscula. They were both ready to mate, No problem


----------



## Vlodek

Nice! H. majuscula is my favotire species in the Hierdoula genus.


----------



## Sticky

Keep me in mind when you hatch some babies! I love the hierodulas!


----------



## sally

My first gen female Orchid molted to adult today ! her sister isn't there yet. Hopefully my male can wait for a few weeks before getting to old to mate 

 Mated 3rd T elegans female today  Now all are mated.

 This is the prettiest coloring on a female creo that I have had....Now I have the 2 males and her that are all adults. + many other gens lol.


----------



## agent A

will u ever sell elegans??


----------



## I_love_mantids

where did you get the idolos?!


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> will u ever sell elegans??


 If I get a good amt of ooths. Now they have to lay.....


----------



## sally

I_love_mantids said:


> where did you get the idolos?!


 I got the ooth on line but it never hatched  I don't have any more nymphs atm.


----------



## bobericc

So cool, great work with theo once again sally. My female is still sub and the three males have been adult for well over 3 weeks, I don't think any will make it but my fingers are crossed too. Will definitely look foward to more of those, and that creo.. looks like a theo with the pink!


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> So cool, great work with theo once again sally. My female is still sub and the three males have been adult for well over 3 weeks, I don't think any will make it but my fingers are crossed too. Will definitely look foward to more of those, and that creo.. looks like a theo with the pink!


 iI think you will have a shot at breeding. My males were adult 11/20 . So hopefully yours will make it


----------



## sally

My poor lonely male heterochaeta  

 Trying to mate the 3rd Rhombo female...She did let him jump on... after her temper tantrum,lol


----------



## Extrememantid

Lol I love that rhombo


----------



## Sticky

Sounds like your post mean your lonely male Het tried to mate your female Rhombo? Poor guy! He needs his own girl! Doesn't anyone reading this have a girl for him?


----------



## sally

Sticky said:


> Sounds like your post mean your lonely male Het tried to mate your female Rhombo? Poor guy! He needs his own girl! Doesn't anyone reading this have a girl for him?


Lol, no. Sorry I wasn't very articulate. My Rhombo male and female, Not the heterochaeta. He does need a mate though


----------



## sally

here is the 3rd Female Rhombodera valida mating. All 3 of my girls mated with the same male. The other males would not mate. So weird.... 

 My Theopropus are not elegans, they are rubrobrunneus....Just found out thanks to ghostyeah and chinesis. There is a thread on the forum now about id for Theopropus .girls have all mated with the same male. The other males won't mate, same as the Rhombo males. Orange underwings...

 Also my Heterochaeta is not orientalis according to Mike Panzerella...He is strachanii


----------



## SilentDeviL

Nice Update ...Now is time to wait for ooth  Ya is weird sometime the mated male is only only one knows how to mate ... Waiting for ur good news


----------



## sally

The 3rd mated Rhombo laid her ooth 1/ 25. The female Gambian spotted eye mantis molted to adult today


----------



## kingmatt

can you pm me? i wagt to see if you will sell some stuff thanks


----------



## sally

Sad day :'( Both orchid girls who molted to adult in July were put outside today. ( It is -3) They were both unresponsive. it was time. On a lighter note, the 1st gen Theopropus female finally laid her ooth yesterday  Cycle of life....


----------



## sally

Molting is such hard work  Spiny Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii.


----------



## Vlodek

Your P. wahlbergii nymph looks AWESOME! I can't wait until my little black nymphs change color.


----------



## sally

Here is the ooth that was finally laid on 2/6. Still waiting on her sister to lay hers


----------



## Vlodek

Congrats Sally! From what I read Theopropus ooths need cooler temperatures + humidity to hatch. Good luck.

PS remember to keep few nymph for me.


----------



## sally

1st gen Orchids mated today  Only three hours but I am still thrilled. My little male turned adult end of Nov./ early in Dec. The girls Jan 17. and 18. Good going Frankenweenie the 4th  

 

 I love the antennae on the male miomantis binotata.

 The female's antennae are not as red or as thick


----------



## HungryGhost

Congrats on the orchid mating!


----------



## Vlodek

Congrats!


----------



## sally

My other Orchid male molted to adult. Good timing Frankenweenie 5  

 The first of the binotata molted to adult today. They are all green except this one female. I wonder if she will stay brown after molting to an adult...


----------



## sally

Successfully mated 2nd first gen Orchid.


----------



## Sticky

Sally, your orchids love you! They really breed for you so easily!


----------



## sally

First Miomantis binotata adult female  

 Remated H majuscula couple.


----------



## sally

Found little ooths in the Pseudoharpax virescens enclosure. I had no idea they were so small. The baby Orchids came and they are purple. I got them to mix with my white ones. 

 

 The Creos are really prolific, lol I actually got a display  

 

 The Unicorns are getting huge. 

 

 You can see the wingspots on the Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii


----------



## sally

Just a quick update for my own reference lol. Orchid girls laid their first ooths. One girl died the day after laying  The other is fine and I will remate her. The Pinstripes are both mated. The last of the 1st gen Bleph females mated yesterday with the help of a mature male from Vlodek.


----------



## Sticky

Im sorry you lost your orchid lady, thats harsh. Save a couple of H majasculas for me! Its one of the heirodulas I havent raised yet.


----------



## sally

First ever Rhombodera valida hatch. I am so happy  

 My 1st gen Blepharopsis mendica laid a whopper of an ooth. good thing she was mated last night.


----------



## Sticky

Nice babies! I hope the ooth will be fertile.


----------



## sally

Female Orchid molted to adult. I think she has an abdominal infection...hopefully it will be ok. The first of the Texas unicorn males molted to adult...

 He is so stunning  

 The wallis are so pretty. 

 Remated the pinstripes. Cupped 100 new Rhombos. I left 100+ in the net screen attatched to the excelsior. I was afraid to move them they looked like they were going to L2. Not sure. Hopefully I can not have too much of a mortality rate.....


----------



## agent A

hey do u have an xtra adult male pseudoharpax?


----------



## sally

New addition  Ceratomantis sp


----------



## sally

The infection cleared up! I received advise from Rich S. He said to dab peroxide on the infected abdomen. After a day it started to get better. Now she is eating and no sign of the infection externally. The first female Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii molted to adult. 

. The first Unicorn female molted to adult also


----------



## hibiscusmile

Good to know, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Noah Vanderstine

Such a adorable photo ?


----------



## Sticky

Yay!


----------



## sally

The Heterochaeta ooth just hatched  I am so excited. So far there are 5 babies


----------



## PlayingMantis

Awesome, congrats! I really enjoy reading through your mantis log.


----------



## sally

Here are more Chaetas. Up to 11 so far


----------



## sally

So I am really glad I am conditioned NOT to swat anything on me that feels like a fruitfly...I was on the computer and felt a tickle on my eyebrow. I took off my glasses and there was an L1 nymph on them,lol. It must have been on my head for a while today cause it has been an hour or so since I was in the bug room. I put him away safe and sound


----------



## PookaDotted

Hahahahaha Thats funny Sally, He's lucky youre predisposed to looking before swatting haha


----------



## sally

hestiasula hatch. They are so tiny. only 5 so far...

 Devils flowers are getting bigger  

 Violins ]


----------



## Paradoxica




----------



## Paradoxica

sally said:


> hestiasula hatch. They are so tiny. only 5 so far...
> 
> Devils flowers are getting bigger
> 
> Violins ]]


Your collection is just getting more and more impressive!


----------



## sally

It truly is an addiction


----------



## sally

Texas unicorn still mating (they started last night) My 1st gen Orchid girl mated on Wednesday and laid her ooth on Thursday. Maybe it will hatch.....


----------



## PookaDotted

I'm crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Lou

You have some beautiful mantids Sally!


----------



## sally

Some random pics...Pseudempusa pinnapavonis ( peacock mantis) L2 

 1st housefly for the Rhombodera valida L2 

 One of my very favorite mantids Ceratomantis sp female 

 Hestiasula sp L2

 Heterochaeta sp L2

 Deroplatys lobata L (I lost count)


----------



## sally

1st Phyllovates chlorophaea ooth laid  

 2nd generation Blepharopsis mendica hatch  

​


----------



## sally

Last female Unicorn molted to adult about 2 weeks after the other two. She is the biggest female. 

 

 The Sphodromantis gastrica are a nice light green color. 

 AAAnd Another Creobroter hatch lol. The hestiasula are adorable 

.

 The Rhombos are eating blue bottles already.


----------



## PlayingMantis

Lovely mantids! The unicorn female is adorable, and the hestiasula is too cute for words.


----------



## sally

Newly adult ceratomantis female


----------



## sally

Had another hatch of Rhombodera valida today.http://youtu.be/y1d2dqkRlls%C2 My 1st generation Deroplatys lobata male molted to adult. 

 

 Found some more ooths....

 Had a hatch of miomantis binotata thanks to October Rainne (mine haven't hatched yet) 

 Mated my little old lady 1st gen Hymenopus coronatus again 

 

 Trying to mate the pseudocreobotra wahlbergii but the males are not responding.


----------



## sally

My female Orchid turned adult last night also.


----------



## MandellaMandy123

Beautiful photos! I love the wahli's wings.


----------



## sally

Had another hatch of B mendica. The mortality rate for the R valida is wonderful this time. Only lost a couple so far. Hoping the wahlies mate, he is sitting on her so that is a start.


----------



## sally

The Ceratomantis male molted to adult. I am beyond thrilled


----------



## sally

YES!!! Last year I mated my Stagmomantis Californica. I read that they didn't need a diapause so I tried to hatch the ooths from around Aug to Nov. No dice. Sooo I stuck the other ooths in the fridge. I pulled them out a few weeks ago anddddd Voila!! I am so excited. Only on so far but hopefully more to come


----------



## sally

Some updates  The Texas Unicorns hatched 

 The Orchids hatched My second generation  

 The H maj just started hatching 

 Idolos are getting huge. There are a bunch of tans and 2 white colored 

 Gongys are so pretty  

 Cats are coming along nicely


----------



## bobericc

Very nice, congrats on the orchid hatch


----------



## sally

Update for June  My Gonglus gongylodes male turned adult. 

 Some of the Hymenopus coronatus are turning L2 

 new hatch of Phyllovates chlorophaea 

 New hatch od Hierodula majuscula 

 Still trying to mate the 1st generation Deroplatys lobatas. The male is very timid  I can't imagine why....

 Mating the Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii 

 1st adult male Sphodromantis gastrica 

 My favorite along with the shields... ceratomantis sp She is such a little princess lol


----------



## bobericc

Oh wow ceratomantis is a little princess now isn't she?


----------



## sally

A lifer for me  First Idolomantis male molted to adult


----------



## Danny.

Congrats Patricia!


----------



## JP77

Congrats! He's a good looking boy


----------



## sally

Mated the Sphodromantis gastrica today


----------



## dmina

This has been a wonderful thread..

What a journey you have taken me on...

and my OCD... is going nuts...LOL

I want at least one of all of them!

Very impressive collection!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## sally

the male Idolomantis diabolica finally is showing his beautiful colors


----------



## Danny.

Beautiful colors indeed!


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

Thanks pat for these beautiful mantids!


----------



## sally

Updates... Mated 3rd gen Orchid female with some other bloodline mixed in.Sorry about the blurry picture. I didn't want to disturb them, Also my first time mating Heterochaeta


----------



## twolfe

Keep up the good work. I hope you can keep your Orchids going. That is one species I haven't had success with. Good luck with the Heterochaeta, too.


----------



## sally

Hestiasula major hatch


----------



## Danny.

You're on a roll Patricia, I'm happy for you!  

Can the Hestiasula take down ff's?


----------



## sally

Yes. They are really feisty


----------



## sally

Here is my pink adult Sphodromantis gastrica. Her sister is a beautiful green. 

 

 A gonylus gongylodes nymph. Only 1 hatched so far. 

 Mystery mantis...

 Empusa nymph 

 The Rhombodera male molted to adult so mating will be soon, hopefully


----------



## Danny.

Love the Gongy nymph! Finally you post the Empusa!


----------



## sally

Danny. said:


> Love the Gongy nymph! Finally you post the Empusa!


I will post more of them!! They are a pleasure.


----------



## Danny.

Only one Gongy nymph?


----------



## sally

Danny. said:


> Only one Gongy nymph?


Haha yes. But I have another ooth incubating. I think this came after the first mating of only an hour or so. she mated again after,


----------



## sally

Some hatches....Miomantis binotata, Hestiasula major, Pseudoharpax virescens. My female Idolomantis diabolica finally molted to adult  Here is my little Stagmomantis californica male.

 

 Pseudodempusa pinnapavonis female turned adult


----------



## dmina

Thanks for the update... love to see your mantis.. congrats on the hatchlings..

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sally

Some new mantids for me.. Prohierodula laticollis.

 

 A heterochaeta sp display  

 Miomantis binotata 

 Hestiasula major


----------



## sally

Elmantis http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/pattiotoole/th_catdisplayhestia053_zpsa06e56ad.mp4


----------



## sally

Wish me luck  Haania 

 The white spec next to the back leg is a springtail. That is how teenie-tiny the haania are.


----------



## PlayingMantis

Awesome! Great 'chaeta display and good luck with your moss mantids!


----------



## dmina

Yes, good luck... Lots of luck...

And I put my order in for a couple of each... (species you have)..


----------



## sally

The first of the Empusa molted to adult  

 The colors are stunning.


----------



## twolfe

Good luck with your haania! Nice job with your other species you are keeping. I wish I had the variety that you do. I went from around 25 species down to 5.


----------



## dmina

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I wish I had the variety that you do. I went from around 25 species down to 5.


5 are a lot easier to take care of.. LOL

Thanks for sharing Sally.. your collection is amazing... I want to come and visit for a weekend.. LOL

Any offers? I make a mean brunch.. hint .. hint ...LOL


----------



## bobericc

Youve been truly inspiring with your mantids sally i wish you a strong continuation of your successes especially with haania!


----------



## sally

The Rhombodera valida mated. This is my 1st generation mating  

 The Haania is hunting springtails.


----------



## Extrememantid

Nice to see this thread is still going haha  awesome mantids! Wish you luck


----------



## sally

Californica 1st generation mating. This is particularly great news for me  These are the mantids from my first cali mating July 2013 lol. The ooth was laid August 2013. I incubated it until January 2014, then gave up and stuck it in the fridge. I decided to pull it out in June of 2014, thinking why not.... The ooth actually hatched a handful of babies around August of 2014. Go figure  And both my females were a bit handicapped so I hand fed them. Hopefully she will lay an ooth now   

 Phyllocrania paradoxa now breeding.


----------



## Crazy4mantis

You have some nice mantids!

Oh hey look at that it's my 1000th post


----------



## Extrememantid

How many species do you currently keep??


----------



## sally

Extrememantid said:


> How many species do you currently keep??


Good question lol. I made a list  Hierodula membranacea- Hierodula majuscula-Phyllovates chlorophaea- Empusa pennata-Idolomantis diabolica-Elmantis-Blepharopsis mendica-Theopropus elegans-Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii- Heterochaeta sp-Prohierodula latticolis-Danuria sp-Sphodromantis gastrica-Haania-Pseudempusa pinnapavonis-Stagmomantis californica-Rhombodera valida-Hymenopus coronatus-Phyllocrania paradoxa-Miomantis binotata-Pseudoharpax virescens-Deroplatys lobata- Deroplatys dessicata-soooo 23? I think.... Oh and Hestiasula major.And Gongylus gongylodes.


----------



## Extrememantid

sally said:


> Good question lol. I made a list  Hierodula membranacea- Hierodula majuscula-Phyyovates chlorophaea- Empusa pennata-Idolomantis diabolica-Elmantis-Blepharopsis mendica-Theopropus elegans-Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii- Heterochaeta sp-Prohierodula latticolis-Danuria sp-Sphodromantis gastrica-Haania-Pseudempusa pinnapavonis-Stagmomantis californica-Rhombodera valida-Hymenopus coronatus-Phyllocrania paradoxa-Miomantis binotata-Pseudoharpax virescens-Deroplatys lobata- Deroplatys dessicata-soooo 23? I think.... Oh and Hestiasula major.


Haha that's awesome!!


----------



## JP77

Grats on the ghost and R. valida mating! Fingers crossed my own valida ooth hatches soon.

*Nevermind, the eggs never developed =/


----------



## bobericc

sally said:


> Good question lol. I made a list  Hierodula membranacea- Hierodula majuscula-Phyyovates chlorophaea- Empusa pennata-Idolomantis diabolica-Elmantis-Blepharopsis mendica-Theopropus elegans-Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii- Heterochaeta sp-Prohierodula latticolis-Danuria sp-Sphodromantis gastrica-Haania-Pseudempusa pinnapavonis-Stagmomantis californica-Rhombodera valida-Hymenopus coronatus-Phyllocrania paradoxa-Miomantis binotata-Pseudoharpax virescens-Deroplatys lobata- Deroplatys dessicata-soooo 23? I think.... Oh and Hestiasula major.


What a list! Great sp


----------



## Ralphys_Mantids

My valida male died. Guess I have to wait for my sub male to molt so I can mate Sallie.


----------



## sally

The Deroplaytis lobata finally connected. She ate her first date, this one lived. It is hard to watch out for the males when they sit on the females back for days before connecting. The other sphodromantis californica female mated also.


----------



## dmina

Great! Lots of nymphs on the way...


----------



## sally

hierodula majuscula mating today. Poor little male....his eye got stabbed  

 My S gastrica hatched Yay!


----------



## Danny.

How did his eye get stabbed?


----------



## sally

Danny. said:


> How did his eye get stabbed?


When he jumped on she grabbed him by the head. I got them apart right away and he jumped right back on. Her claw got him in the eye  It has stopped oozing and he is mating now. Hopefully no infection will set in.


----------



## Danny.

Bummer! At least he's mating


----------



## dmina

What he has to go through to insure the next generation... little trooper...


----------



## jsorigami

How are the Haania doing?


----------



## sally

jsorigami said:


> How are the Haania doing?


I will post some updated pics soon  The Haania is good needs a mate though.


----------



## sally

Some updates for November  Tropidomantis sp Hatch






 Phyllothelys breve 

 Haania confusa 

 Leptomantella sp 

 Hestiasula sp

 Poppa spurca 

 Elmantis 

 OOps the first one is Leptomantella the second is Tripidomantis, sorry :S


----------



## dmina

Wow... they look great... I just found a couple more I want... LOL


----------



## bobericc

Havent heard of leptomantis cant wait to see yours mature

Congrats of the tophat mantis lol and tropido is also like a glass mantis.

Is thisa different haania than youve been keeping?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Havent heard of leptomantis cant wait to see yours mature
> 
> Congrats of the tophat mantis lol and tropido is also like a glass mantis.
> 
> Is thisa different haania than youve been keeping?


No. I have had confusa only so far


----------



## sally

Orchid hatch on my birthday!!! It doesn't get much better than that


----------



## CosbyArt

sally said:


> Orchid hatch on my birthday!!! It doesn't get much better than that


Congrats on the new babies, and Happy Birthday! :clap: 

I hope my ooths hatch too, can't wait (my mantis is actually laying her 3rd now as we speak).


----------



## sally

Tropidomantis tenera hatching again. These are hard :/ Wish me luck....http://youtu.be/0lnNUqE0A7Y


----------



## dmina

Wishing you the best of luck...

Are they are to breed?

or hard to raise?


----------



## sally

dmina said:


> Wishing you the best of luck...
> 
> Are they are to breed?
> 
> or hard to raise?


It is my first time trying these so yes and yes ( for me).


----------



## sally

Updates for November  Haania confusa female (pretty sure lol) Sub adult? 

 She needs a mate. Hierodula majuscula mating girl number two 

 Pseudempusa Pinnapavonis mating attempt. ugh. They are not cooperating  

 Female elmantis adult http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj113/pattiotoole/th_033_zpso8fsnyi2.mp4


----------



## sally

The Leptomentella look like a male and female. Probably just wishful thinking....

 

 Tropidomantis. Really small and really fast


----------



## sally

Rhombodera valida hatch


----------



## PlayingMantis

Congrats on the hatch! And you have some very interesting species, especially the Tropidomantis!


----------



## CosbyArt

Congrats on the new hatch too  Looks like you have hands full with all your hatches.


----------



## dmina

Good job.. congrats...


----------



## sally

The 2nd Hierodula membranacea mated yesterday. I fed her so much food first. She still ate him after I went to bed  

 I am pretty sure the Haania confusa is a sub female....could be ppre sub but I can't see soooo small lol.


----------



## dmina

Sorry for your loss... but it looks like you have the next generation secured...

I can understand the "Not see because so small".. lol That is why I take so many photo's.. So I can see their changes.. Granted.. I do not have anything as small as that.. but with these old eyes...they all seem small.. hehe

She looks really good.. so happy for you..


----------



## JP77

Congrats on all your hatches! ?


----------



## sally

Prohierodula picta Haania 

 Phyllothelys sp


----------



## bobericc

Look at that tophat mantis!

Do you have a breeding pair of phyllothelys?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Look at that tophat mantis!
> 
> Do you have a breeding pair of phyllothelys?


Thanks  Yes I have a male and a female. Fingers crossed that the male Phyllothelys molts to adult ok


----------



## dmina

Congrats Sally... they all are growing up so nicely! Great Job!


----------



## CosbyArt

Sorry to hear about your Hierodula male. Very nice looking mantises


----------



## sally

Hestiasula male and female molted to adult the same day  

 Hatch of Hierodula membranacea Hatched yesterday. Adult male Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


----------



## sally




----------



## agent A

i want hestiasula when they breed!!!


----------



## dmina

sally said:


>


Nice pic...

Your boxers.. good luck with them... I have 2 males


----------



## sally

Phyllothelys breve mating  

 Hestiasula major mating 

 

 The first is Deroplatys desiccata molting to adult...


----------



## dmina

Great news!


----------



## agent A

will u be selling hestiasula ooths?


----------



## bobericc

sally your doing these species so much justice they couldnt have fell into better hands!

Wish you many more boxers and tophats


----------



## sally

agent A said:


> will u be selling hestiasula ooths?


If I get some


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> sally your doing these species so much justice they couldnt have fell into better hands!
> 
> Wish you many more boxers and tophats


Thank you


----------



## Sticky

Where did you get the Prohierodula from?


----------



## sally

From Bartek


----------



## CosbyArt

Very nice, love is in the air over at your house  



> ♫ Love is in the air
> Everywhere I look around
> Love is in the air
> Every sight and every sound
> And I don't know if I'm being foolish
> Don't know if I'm being wise ♫
> 
> 
> Read more: John Paul Young - Love Is In The Air Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## PlayingMantis

Nice photos! And glad to hear of your mating successes. I have a question, how difficult is it to raise and breed Phyllothelys breve? Any specific care requirements? I've tried to find as much info as I can by searching the forums but I was only able to gather small bits of pieces of info - such as they're "difficult" and "require high humidity."


----------



## sally

PlayingMantis said:


> Nice photos! And glad to hear of your mating successes. I have a question, how difficult is it to raise and breed Phyllothelys breve? Any specific care requirements? I've tried to find as much info as I can by searching the forums but I was only able to gather small bits of pieces of info - such as they're "difficult" and "require high humidity."


They didn't seem too hard. They remind me of Ghosts in their care.


----------



## sally

The Prohierodula picta are mating. Bad cell phone pic but I didn't want to disturb them. They are shy.


----------



## Danny.

sally said:


> They didn't seem too hard. They remind me of Ghosts in their care.


 Ghosties on crack!


----------



## bobericc

Lol cant get enough of the tophats

Congrats on prohierodula sally!

How do they compare to hierodula sp?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Lol cant get enough of the tophats
> 
> Congrats on prohierodula sally!
> 
> How do they compare to hierodula sp?


I think they are very chill compared to my H membrans. They also act like bottom dwellers, hugging the bottom of the container. (At least mine do....)


----------



## sally

P icta mating 2nd female. She ate my favorite male grrr. I was right there but she was too quick  Also mated more T elegans.

 Also had a small hatch of Orchids.


----------



## sally




----------



## sally

Yay more Rhombodera valida and Hestiasula major.


----------



## bobericc

How many rhombos this time sally?


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> How many rhombos this time sally?


Around 35. It was one of the last tiny ooths she laid as an old lady


----------



## sally

Spring is in the air  Except for outside it still is 15 degrees.


----------



## CosbyArt

Crazy, if they only knew it was still winter.  

Amazing size difference in males to females, at least the last male doesn't look like a minor.  Congrats, looks like you'll have another generation ready to hatch.


----------



## bobericc

So great you still have t. Elegans!

spring is in the air indeed


----------



## butlittlegood

Fantastic collection..


----------



## sally

@ New hatches today. The first I am so excited about. Phyllothelys breve. 

 

 Also a hatch of Hestiasula major. 

 I seem to have more of the golden Hierodula majusculas than green this generation. 

 The first of the heterochaeta have molted to adult. It is a male


----------



## aNisip

Congrats on the new hatches!


----------



## dmina

Good job!


----------



## bobericc

Yayyyy!!

Is it one of the chaetas you got from me sally?

How mamy phyllothelys hatched?


----------



## PlayingMantis

Congrats with the hatches! How many Phyllothelys hatched? I heard that hatch rates for this species is kind of low?

And glad to see your Hestiasula ooth hatched! Mine mated and her first ooth hasn't hatched in 1.5 months. Not sure what happened there, maybe the mating wasn't successful.


----------



## sally

The P breve hatched 5. They seem to be very hardy little nymphs


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Yayyyy!!
> 
> Is it one of the chaetas you got from me sally?
> 
> How mamy phyllothelys hatched?


Yes to the Chaetas  The Rhombos are doing well also I will try to post some pics.


----------



## sally

Some quick pics of the current babies and adults  

 Hypsicorypha gracilis. 

 Mating Orchids. Prohierodula picta green and brown.

 

 I had a surprise hatch of Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii in the breve container lol. The ooth was on an old stick but I didn't see it and used it for my female breve. She was standing in the middle of 50 + babies.

 Gonatista grisea was a great surprise  





 Hierodula majuscula


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Very nice!  I love Gonatista grisea! I was in Florida not so long ago trying to find some, but I had no luck.


----------



## mantiseater

nice griseas! i catch them whenever i go to florida. Now i only have a lone adult male. Ill be there again next month tho!


----------



## mantisman 230

nice work so far! My Hierodula membranacea female seems to be nearing her next molt to subadult ALREADY, it has been only about two weeks since her last one xD


----------



## dmina

Wow... congrats on all the activity! You have a few that are still on my want list!


----------



## sally

My Orchid is a fiesty girl  

 Deroplatys males tend to be a litlle on the slow side sometimes  

 1st ooth from this batch.


----------



## sally

I have some nice big ooths from the Heterochaetas but I don't know if they are fertile because I didn't see the connection. The Rhombos are getting to be huge. The first of the females became adult just waiting on the mate.


----------



## Sticky

Chaetas are great mantids! Bursting with thier own sometimes wacky personality.


----------



## mantisman 230

Yup


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Congrats!


----------



## dmina

Wow... what an awesome update!... They are looking good! Thanks for sharing with us..


----------



## PlayingMantis

I love how big chaetas get!

What rhombo species do you have? I am sad to say I lost my R. stalli culture. The females mated and some became eggbound while others laid ooths that never hatched. I don't know if anyone else is breeding stalli currently. I guess R. valida is still going strong?


----------



## sally

The 1st gen Hierodula membranacea have started to mate.


----------



## sally

The 1st gen Phyllothelys breve will be mating soon hopefully


----------



## sally

The 1st of the Rhombodera valida to become adult of this gen.


----------



## sally

There is always one that grabs your heart lol. This guy. Little Hierodula majuscula


----------



## sally




----------



## sally

I guess I am the only one that can see the pics lol. I will work out the kinks in the am


----------



## Sticky

I can see them.


----------



## sally

Oh good. I wasn't sure


----------



## CosbyArt

Congrats on the adult, and best wishes on the mating.  I must admit I am impressed you and a few others can keep posting new photos of your pets. I try but it is so time consuming to do.


----------



## mantisman 230

I wish I could post mine, but the feature wont let me anymore  , and my membranacea are a slight bit behind xD, got two adult females and my oldest male is close to adult. Just had a couple males shed to subadult too.


----------



## dmina

They all look good Sally.. You are doing a great job! keep us updated please..


----------



## bobericc

Great update sally so glad to see your validas maturing


----------



## sally

Heterochaeta hatch  I didn't see the connection but it happened!!!


----------



## sally




----------



## Danny.

Really good hatch! Congrats


----------



## bobericc

Great stuff

Looks like you have a little chaeta army now too!


----------



## Jay

Wow - congratulations!!!

One hatch is like a little army, isn't it?


----------



## CosbyArt

Nice, congrats! Looks like you have your hands full


----------



## sally

I haven't updated in a bit. I am using phone pics so the quality may not be that great.

I mated the Deroplatys trigonodera.

I hope she will lay her ooth successfully.





I also mated the Hierodula golden. I think Java because of how her ooth looked when she laid it.





The schizocephala bicornis are getting really loooong.





The Elmantis mated.


----------



## sally

Continued from above  

Mated the Hierodula majuscula. This was from a bit ago.





Idolomorpha female, would love to mate but I can't find a male.





This generation of Phyllothelys breve mated successfully, many times. Out of 2 females and tons of ooths, not one hatch. I incubated them the same but no babies.









The Empusa male.


----------



## dmina

Great pics.... Congrats on all your breeding's... Some really cool mantis there.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mantisman 230

nice work


----------



## Sticky

Im sorry there are no babies! Maybe someone has one. I hope you can find one soon.


----------



## gripen

Great thread Sally!

How have you been keeping the S. Bicornis? Do you have enough to breed them? I had no idea they were still in culture.

Do you plan on putting them Empusa through a cool period? I have heard you can do it either way.

How did the D. Trigonodera treat you? They are an absolutely stunning species but if their anything like D. Lobata, they're a huge pain to breed.


----------



## PlayingMantis

Congrats with everything! Especially the Deroplatys. I've failed with both lobata and dessicata.

Wish you were able to find a female for the Idolomorpha. Wish we had more of them in culture.


----------



## sally

gripen said:


> Great thread Sally!
> 
> How have you been keeping the S. Bicornis? Do you have enough to breed them? I had no idea they were still in culture.
> 
> Do you plan on putting them Empusa through a cool period? I have heard you can do it either way.
> 
> How did the D. Trigonodera treat you? They are an absolutely stunning species but if their anything like D. Lobata, they're a huge pain to breed.


I am keeping the bicornis in a large exo terra. All the sides are covered for climbing and the ceiling is covered with sticks too. I am not going to diapause them. I use a heat lamp on them and I do mist them lightly everyday. I have 3 females and one male. Hopefully all will go well.

The Empusa were already diapaused when I received them so I had it easy so far  

I was lucky with the Trigonodera. The male I used for mating jumped right on. His brother was flighty and never did mate. They were total opposites  

The females layed so I am hoping for a hatch soon.


----------



## sally

The first of the Gongylus gongylodes to become an adult.


----------



## sally

The Schizocephala bicornis can handle blue bottles but I usually use house flies


----------



## sally

The first adult Schizocephala bicornis became adult


----------



## Sticky

Yay! Male or female? Is hard to tell with the Bicornis?


----------



## mantiseater

Sticky said:


> Yay! Male or female? Is hard to tell with the Bicornis?


i think male


----------



## sally

Check out my Facebook  page  

The photos are cell phone mostly, but it shows my collection  over the years.

https://m.facebook.com/patriciasprayingmantids102/


----------



## sally

A short update for my collection  

1. Acontista multicolor adult female.


----------



## sally

2. Rhombodera extensicollis laid her ootheca.


----------



## sally

OK going to do this on the laptop now haha so you can actually see the pics.


----------



## sally

Decimiana bolivari mating attemp. He is afraid of his




own shadow.


----------



## sally

The Gonatista grisea are beginning to hatch.


----------



## sally

The heterochaeta are almost ready to start mating


----------



## sally

Tropidomantis are presub ( I think)



maybe not haha.


----------



## sally

Sibylla pretiosa adult male. I hope the females molt soon...


----------



## sally

Poppa spurca


----------



## sally

My beautiful Gongylus gongylodes male is so old now. He is the last of the hatch left. I hope the ooths hat



ch.


----------



## sally

I'll do more tomorrow hopefully. Thanks for looking


----------



## CosbyArt

Thanks for sharing. Looks like you have your hands full with plenty of different mantids. Awesome to see you have Gonatista grisea hatching too.


----------



## Sarah K

WOW! You have quite a collection! Very nice!   How old is your Gongy?


----------



## guapoalto049

Great pictures! How many cm are your R. extensicollis? They aren't too common in the hobby


----------



## bobericc

Yayyy pat!! Delightful update!

How many chaeta do you have to mate?

Rhombo extendo looks nice and lime.

Any other rhombos?


----------



## MantidBro

sally said:


> Sibylla pretiosa adult male. I hope the females molt soon...


Awesome!


----------



## MantidBro

sally said:


> My beautiful Gongylus gongylodes male is so old now. He is the last of the hatch left. I hope the ooths hat
> 
> 
> 
> ch.


Oh so beautiful!


----------



## sally

bobericc said:


> Yayyy pat!! Delightful update!
> 
> How many chaeta do you have to mate?
> 
> Rhombo extendo looks nice and lime.
> 
> Any other rhombos?


I kept  2 couples  I miss having the larger Rhombos, but I really like the extrndos too.


----------



## sally

Sarah K said:


> WOW! You have quite a collection! Very nice!   How old is your Gongy?


3 months. Poor guy. But he is still eating. He became adult before the females and is still alive.


----------



## sally

guapoalto049 said:


> Great pictures! How many cm are your R. extensicollis? They aren't too common in the hobby


Not sure....I will see.


----------



## sally

sally said:


> Not sure....I will see.


Oops I will check tonight


----------



## sally

Blepharopsis mendica female.


----------



## twolfe

It's nice to see someone is still keeping B. mendica. I loved that species...though now that I'm no longer keeping them, my laundry room (aka my "mantid room") isn't as hot. Ha. Ha.


----------



## sally

Mating the Hymenopus coronatus


----------



## mantisman 230

yee xD I really want to try orchids again. Miss my little one  got stuck in the l4 shed. Had it since it was a hatchling.


----------

